# Andy Bolton Deadlift challenge



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/14550

Swiped this from sugden. Hope it goes ahead would be awesome if it did.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

This is what is says on sugden.

Powerlifting Watch has announced the latest competitor invitations for the Andy Bolton deadlift challenge, due to be held in America in May or June of 2011.

The list features many of the world's best deadlifters, from both strongman and powerlifting.

• Andy Bolton (confirmed)

• Zydrunas Savickas (confirmed)

• Benedict Magnusson (confirmed)

• Mark Felix (confirmed)

• Derek Poundstone (confirmed)

• Chuck Fought (confirmed)

• Terry Hollands (confirmed)

• Konstantin Konstantinovs

• Brad Gillingham

• Ano Turtiainen

• Mikhail Koklyaev

• Chuck Vogelpohl

• Andrey Malanichev

• Brian Siders


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my god. I hope this goes ahead. Would be awesome!!

Magnusson, Bolton, Konstantinovs, Poundstone, don't get better - quality line up.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Who would everyone put there money on? Andy is the obvious choice but it depends upon what rules are put in place equipment and the like. I watched a vid of Zydrunas Savickas 430kg raw deadlift the other day was pretty impressed.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Robbo90 said:


> Who would everyone put there money on? Andy is the obvious choice but it depends upon what rules are put in place equipment and the like. I* watched a vid of Zydrunas Savickas 430kg raw deadlift the other day* was pretty impressed.


Link??

Awesome line up. My money is on Andy. I think Magnusson, Savickas, Konstantinovs and possibly Poundstone will be up there but the rest are not on the same level i dont think, although obviously all listed are great deadlifters!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

would like to see 430kg raw too. is that no belt either?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Just watched the Savickas deadlift. Awesome!!!






Question is will he be able to hold onto a 460kg+ pull??? I wouldnt be surprised with his strength but will still put my money on Andy.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

beast


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dig said:


> Just watched the Savickas deadlift. Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolton has mentioned that he believes he could deadlift 480kgs with straps - citing that any weight above 460kg begins to cause grip problems.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

konstantinovs 426kg deadlift raw no belt.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Tbh, most of them have lifted over 400kg (the names i recognise anyway, some are new to me) so it could be anyones on the day.

Bolton, Konstantinov, Magnusson and Savikas are probably favourites though? Not sure what poundstone has deadlifted before.

Felix is good but doubt he'd be above 240kg or whatever bolton etc are lifting. Same with terry hollands.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Hasn't Bolton suffered an arm injury quite recently?! I remember seeing him on one of the ministry of muscle videos talking to Steve winters about it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Great lineup of guys.

Would be a tremendous show.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Hasn't Bolton suffered an arm injury quite recently?! I remember seeing him on one of the ministry of muscle videos talking to Steve winters about it.


It was some kind of leg injury, not sure what but he said he started back squatting light this week.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> Tbh, most of them have lifted over 400kg (the names i recognise anyway, some are new to me) *so it could be anyones on the day.*
> 
> Bolton, Konstantinov, Magnusson and Savikas are probably favourites though? Not sure what poundstone has deadlifted before.
> 
> Felix is good but doubt he'd be above 240kg or whatever bolton etc are lifting. Same with terry hollands.


Big difference between 400kg deadlift and 460kg+, gains on deadlift seem harder to come by, remember Andy pulled 900lb over 15 years ago...

I would agree with those lifters as favourites though.

I think Mark Felix definately has the grip strength just not the deadlift strength to match the top few.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here is a vid of mark felix lifting 460kg for 3 reps with no straps (not full deads though)


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

DEJ said:


> Hasn't Bolton suffered an arm injury quite recently?! I remember seeing him on one of the ministry of muscle videos talking to Steve winters about it.


On his training log he says that "On Thursday 26th November 2009 I had key hole surgery on my knee. The surgeon found a small piece of tissue that had torn. He corrected the problem and I am now back training, planning to compete in March 2010. The past few months have been tough because until I had the surgery I had had ongoing knee problems that nobody could find the cause of. Luckily for me, it is now fixed!"


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

With regards to poundstone heres a video of him doing 800 pounds for 9 reps. I don't think he's going to be able to win but would be interested to see what he can pull out.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Felix is very very strong on deads, don't rule him out.

This sounds like a really good gig. I think Poundstone is great too..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys, like dig said there is a MASSIVE difference between a 900 and 1000 lbs deadlift - or 410 - 450+ KG.

They are all stupidly strong deadifters but there are only two or three that will ever have the capability to pull over 450kg with a normal powerlifting bar and plates.

Andy is still way ahead of the rest and that's in PL'ing rules not strongman deads which are easier. I think big Z and Benni are the only ones truly capable of going over 450kg.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Mint love it.

Powerlifting everytime!.


----------

